# Grand Central Station Locker



## suenmike32

Does anyone know if they still have lockers at or near Grand Central Station?
With the terrrorist alerts etc., my fears are , "probably not". On our last day in NYC, I'd like to ditch our bags then enjoy the day without lugging them around.
Then pick them up before we catch the train.
Sounds easy simple it...but that was all before 9/11


----------



## IreneLF

Lockers disappeared from most public places long before 9/11 . (bombs at an airport many yrs before ended the practice there).
I'd suggest leaving them at a hotel if you can sweet talk someone into taking them.


----------



## MULTIZ321

*Noncommercial Storage in NYC*

SueNMike,

Here's a link for Suggestions for storing luggage  in NYC 

and Manhattan Mini-Storage 


Richard


----------



## suenmike32

*Storage near Grand Central*

Leaving them at the hotel is an option, but the hotel is on one side of Manhatten, I'll be way over on the other....then I'd have to go back to the hotel, get the bags then go back to GCS.  Truly a bummer, but I'm still hoping for more suggestions.  Thanks to those that replied so far.
Mike


----------



## hvsteve1

The official NYC tourist web site has these suggestions for dealing with luggage. http://www.nyc.com/visitor_guide/Luggage_storage/editorial.aspx

I'll bet a nice tip to the concierge or bell captain at your hotel would result in a phone call to his counterpart at one of the places near Grand Central where another tip would result in your luggage disappearing into a storage room until you need it.


----------

